

Search Your Cloud From Your Browser: Greplin (YC S10) Adds a Chrome Extension - dave1619
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/11/search-your-cloud-from-your-browser-greplin-adds-a-chrome-extension/

======
smanek
As the article mentions, Greplin (YCW10) is hiring across the board (front
end, back end, ops, dev-ops, designers, etc). <https://www.greplin.com/jobs>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks for the link - I hadn't taken the challenge yet, was fun!

------
morbidkk
This feels like giving copy of all your important data and then searching
using third party tool because somehow my workflow/information is not
ORGANIZED, if something is important I'll hunt it down where it BELONGS. Can
someone please help me understand why it is not a problem?

------
mark_l_watson
I depend on my GMail account for business and I am not enthusiastic about
authorizing 3rd party access.

I think a better idea would be a local app that indexes our own material,
keeping local search indexes and that shares nothing with 3rd parties.

------
Alex3917
The only problem with this is that you have to delete the autocomplete before
you can press tab or else it doesn't work. But excellent work, I love Greplin
and I can't wait to see how it grows and evolves.

~~~
snprbob86
Try spacebar instead of tab.

~~~
Alex3917
Much better, I feel like the instructions should be changed to reflect this.

------
crasshopper
Here's the extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bjclhonkhgkidmlk...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bjclhonkhgkidmlkghlkiffhoikhaajg?hl=en)

